# What goods things can you say about life in Dubai.



## wandabug

Seems people are quick to criticise life in Dubai.

What things make life good for you here? 
:tea:


----------



## Jynxgirl

Money. And I can have my kitties here.


----------



## wonderwoman

No one is ever in a rush


----------



## woodlands

no taxes, sun, sea, cheap services, awesome air connectivity......


----------



## mikeyb

No Taxes

Great Eating places

Amazing Golf Courses

Sunshine - 365 days

Ethnic mix of people


]


----------



## pamela0810

My son, my dog.....they pretty much make everything good about my life in Dubai. Besides that.....

- The fact that this city is so central and it's easy to travel to any place else in the world.
- People....all different kinds!
- Never paid taxes, so don't really know the difference....but then again, No Taxes!
- Every time I travel some place new and tell people that I'm from Dubai, they're in complete awe! So that itself makes it pretty exceptional! 
- And the best thing about Dubai for me right now is....Ramadan Timings


----------



## xpatusa

I like that you can find bargains here.
Even in an expensive city such as this, every once in a while a price will surprise me. 
(and it makes me giggle like an idiot)

Then there's the central location, culture of the people, and the whizbang flashiness of telling people that you live in Dubai.
Even other people in the Gulf are impressed...

I am proud to be living in Dubai.


----------



## Tropicana

mikeyb said:


> Sunshine - 365 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I would rather have 180 cloudy days of temperature in 20's than 180 "sunny" days with temperatures in 40's


----------



## wonderwoman

i am just back from 5 weeks in ireland where it rained everyday it was cold i had to put my heating on we had the odd good day if i had a choice it would be 365 days of sunshine!


----------



## Andy Capp

The can do attitude
The blatantly racist/sexist/agist job ads. (seriously - if someone wants to employ a 25-40 year old male Nepalese gherkin washer than that's great, why shouldn't he say that?)


----------



## Free_Spirit

shopping
roads
prices for the cars
restaurants
life style
blue sky most of the year
sea 10 min away from the house all year round
and many many more


----------



## Tropicana

Good options for dining out (Halal food is a big plus for me) 

Car prices

Good transport infrastructure

Security (very important)

Shopping (not for electronics though)


Cons

Hot weather for 4 months, (Free Spirit, skies are white, and not blue during those 4 months)
Racism and "elite" mentality


----------



## Free_Spirit

Tropicana said:


> Hot weather for 4 months, (Free Spirit, skies are white, and not blue during those 4 months)
> Racism and "elite" mentality


hahaha, call me blind then, cuz for me anything which is not grey is blue ))) back home in Moscow we hardly see blue sky, because of rains and pollution, this year because of fires too


----------



## newbie913

chilling by the pool when not on holiday.. but feeling like ur on one!! 

reduced working hours during ramadan..

ladies nights..


----------



## x_beans_x

-Sun, sea. sand
-being in Dubai makes me appreciate my own nationality more
-Tax free
-Restaurants
-Pool
-Relaxed atmosphere
-Malls
-Sales! 
-Always something to do!
-most things are bigger and better!

Loads of things!b


----------



## Skipper.O

There are quite a lot pros:
+ tax excemption
+ size and quality of housing
+ 365 days of summer a year
+ summer, sun, arabic sea, beach, the quality of rest and recreation facilities
+ shopping malls 
+ shopping bargains on clothing

but, of course there are some cons:
- traffic
- everything has to be a statement, the largest something, the tallest something
- exploitation of labor of certain nationalities
- telecommunication monopoly (sucks big time)

but of course the pros outweigh the cons by far.


----------



## JohnCT

*Visit Dubai*



xpatusa said:


> I like that you can find bargains here.
> Even in an expensive city such as this, every once in a while a price will surprise me.
> (and it makes me giggle like an idiot)
> 
> Then there's the central location, culture of the people, and the whizbang flashiness of telling people that you live in Dubai.
> Even other people in the Gulf are impressed...
> 
> I am proud to be living in Dubai.


Hi,
I would like to visit Dubai, can you tell how long I should stay to "really" see this town and what to do? I mean important things 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Shekamu

-My family + extended family + friends + super extended family
-Frequent gatherings/social events
-Cheap luxury cars
-No tax
-Cheaper fuel relative to Europe
-Readily available service, grocery shop delivery, free restaurant deliveries, free laundry delivery, free bakery delivery, bag packers/carriers in supermarkets, domestic help, free windshield cleaning at gas stations, somebody fills the gas tank for you, great service at restaurants/shops etc.
-Great food and variety and pricing at restaurants
-Fantastic hotels that make 5 star in other countries look like 3 star
-The sun, and availability of clean beaches with white sand
-Sim City-like growth with superlative extras
-Mix of nationalities/religions
-Safety
-Relatively good money
-Close to Abu Dhabi where there's even greater money
-Central location and big transit hub makes it easy to travel to any destination
-Size of houses + like the different designs in certain areas like Jumeirah
-Halal food everywhere and mosques everywhere + prayer rooms in shopping centres (big difference for Muslims)
-Over reliance on private clinics - great for docs like me
-Second highest rate of Diabetes per capita in the world - great for diabetologists like me
-Ladies day at parks/pools etc - appreciated as a woman

Bad stuff: quite a lot, but wouldn't outnumber the good and not for this thread!


----------



## $ammy

Roads, cars and safety in driving - the only good thing about this place...

Thanks to the racism, it screws up everything else about this place.... if i have to praise dubai anymore, i'd have to get an American, European or Arab passport!!:ranger:


----------



## Gavtek

Andy Capp said:


> The blatantly racist/sexist/agist job ads. (seriously - if someone wants to employ a 25-40 year old male Nepalese gherkin washer than that's great, why shouldn't he say that?)


I just wish I had it in me to do the same. I have received over 100 CV's from Indians and Filipinos who have clearly not read the requirements in the last 12 hours to a job ad I have posted.


----------



## Andy Capp

Gavtek said:


> I just wish I had it in me to do the same. I have received over 100 CV's from Indians and Filipinos who have clearly not read the requirements in the last 12 hours to a job ad I have posted.


Did you get my application?


----------



## pamela0810

$ammy said:


> Roads, cars and safety in driving - the only good thing about this place... - You're kidding right?!
> 
> Thanks to the racism, it screws up everything else about this place.... if i have to praise dubai anymore, i'd have to get an American, European or Arab passport!!:ranger:- I thought you've been here all your life? Yes, racism is very prevalent in Dubai, but surely we can't generalise because then you'd fit perfectly into the category as well with your wonderfully sweeping statement!



Please see comments in blue.


----------



## pamela0810

Gavtek said:


> I just wish I had it in me to do the same. I have received over 100 CV's from Indians and Filipinos who have clearly not read the requirements in the last 12 hours to a job ad I have posted.


Are you one of those who place an ad saying "Western Educated" when you actually mean "white" ?


----------



## Gavtek

pamela0810 said:


> Are you one of those who place an ad saying "Western Educated" when you actually mean "white" ?


Yes and no. I don't care about the colour of the skin or nationality, but it's important for us not only to get someone with a good education, but someone who is either "western" or has been around that sort of environment so they can integrate into our team/company far easier. 

I do realise I may be excluding some very able and capable people which is a shame, but I just don't have the time or energy to sift through mountains of terrible CV's hoping to find a hidden gem.

It would be easier to use the services of a recruitment agency, but I can't speak to a recruitment consultant for more than 30 seconds without wanting to stab them in the face. Worse than real estate agents and used car salesmen combined.


----------



## $ammy

pamela0810 said:


> Please see comments in blue.


Im absolutely not kidding Pamela when I say that driving is the best experience here. You have huge roads, tax free cars, smooth roads, ideal locations for offroad driving and cheap fuel!!!!

Driving is an absolute nightmare back in India (but the fact is they make the best drivers driving in those hazardous conditions). Its only after driving here in Dubai did I notice teh following back in India:
1) 5 lane traffic on a three lane road.
2) We need to share the small road with cattle.
3) The roads are so filled with potholes that your automatic cars would spend more time at the workshop than your garage.

I know that accidents frequent a lot here but it would be a whole lot worse if not for RTA's strict rules and teh radars. Now and then we have a rich spoilt kid who races the streets endangering the lives of everyone but it could be worse. I for one have the tendancy to speed up but I always check myself because of the umpteen radars along the way.
Separate lanes for buses, a network of roads and bridges, traffic signals and R/A's, hefty fines for rash driving... huge roads, tax free cars, cheap fuel.. its great to drive here...

I didnt exactly understand the second part of your 'comment in blue', but by racism i meant that the employers need to compensate people based on their skill and qualification and not by their nationality. Be it Indian / Filipino / Pakistani / American / European... if you qualify the same , u get paid the same (unless you vary in experience which is reasonable)..At the end of the day, it is all about making money and in Dubai 'life is expensive', so the compensation matters. And if that can be obtained by getting an additional passport, then thats what I'd prefer. If i was compensated like my South African, German and American friends here, I'd have a lot more to praise about Dubai as some have already mentioned!


----------



## $ammy

pamela0810 said:


> Please see comments in blue.


P.S I am not labelling all Americans, Europeans and Arabs as racists. Absolutely not!!!.. I have some very good American and Arab friends... 

My point is that they are the more privileged lot here and if i had a passport like theirs, I could enjoy Dubai more and have better things to say.


----------



## pamela0810

Gavtek said:


> Yes and no. I don't care about the colour of the skin or nationality, but it's important for us not only to get someone with a good education, but someone who is either "western" or has been around that sort of environment so they can integrate into our team/company far easier.
> 
> I do realise I may be excluding some very able and capable people which is a shame, but I just don't have the time or energy to sift through mountains of terrible CV's hoping to find a hidden gem.
> 
> It would be easier to use the services of a recruitment agency, but I can't speak to a recruitment consultant for more than 30 seconds without wanting to stab them in the face. Worse than real estate agents and used car salesmen combined.


I see your point. It's just a shame because people with excellent skills and the capability to blend perfectly well into an international working environment do exist even in India. I guess it's down to how aggressively the individual can market themselves for a particular job that makes the employer break such rules.

On three occassions, I got a response saying that my CV is excellent and they'd like me to fill in the regular questionnaire with more details. This however is probably due to the fact that I never disclose my nationality on my CV( I don't see how it adds to my skills) and my name sort of throws people off as it's more western than Indian. Bottom line, I replied back with the details and got rejected all three times saying that they were looking for someone Western. I just shrugged it off and said, "Oh Well! Their loss!"


----------



## pamela0810

I sort of agree with your point about racism to an extent, but just feel that it's best not to make sweeping statements about a particular race or nationality because quite honestly, we all have our roles to play. Indians are underpaid because we allow ourselves to be underpaid using the excuse that our conditions are better off out here than India. I see no point in arguing about this anyway because this trend is no where close to changing.

As for driving, I'm from Bombay and drove there for 5 years before driving out here. I can tell you that we are not the best drivers, that's just a myth. If we were, some Indian guy would've been giving Lewis Hamilton and Jensen Button a good run for their money right about now, heck, even I could've been competing with Danica Patrick. Have you driven back in India Sammy? I highly doubt it because you really wouldn't make these statements if you did. It's just painting a wrong picture about our country's infrastructure. See below:




$ammy said:


> Im absolutely not kidding Pamela when I say that driving is the best experience here. You have huge roads, tax free cars, smooth roads, ideal locations for offroad driving and cheap fuel!!!!
> 
> Driving is an absolute nightmare back in India (but the fact is they make the best drivers driving in those hazardous conditions). Its only after driving here in Dubai did I notice teh following back in India:
> 1) 5 lane traffic on a three lane road. - In general, we don't really have lanes.  The white lanes that are painted on the roads are usually washed out in the rains. That being said, it is organised chaos and drivers understand other drivers. For example: if someone indicates that he'd like to go right, the driver lets him. He doesn't just start speeding up which is usually the case out here.
> 2) We need to share the small road with cattle. - This is not completely true. Yes, if you go into the inner areas of the city and the suburbs, you will find the odd cow sititng outside a temple, but that's because the cow is a sacred animal. People will not find cattle grazing on a highway.
> 3) The roads are so filled with potholes that your automatic cars would spend more time at the workshop than your garage. - Yet, India has some very fancy cars and a lot of manufacturers keep introducing their latest models in the market. Potholes are only a problem in the monsoons and our road authorities actually do quite a good job of fixing them which is much more than what I can say about the RTA in Dubai!
> 
> I know that accidents frequent a lot here but it would be a whole lot worse if not for RTA's strict rules and teh radars. Now and then we have a rich spoilt kid who races the streets endangering the lives of everyone but it could be worse. I for one have the tendancy to speed up but I always check myself because of the umpteen radars along the way. Separate lanes for buses, a network of roads and bridges, traffic signals and R/A's, hefty fines for rash driving... huge roads, tax free cars, cheap fuel.. its great to drive here... -


----------



## ccr

Gavtek said:


> I have received over 100 CV's from Indians and Filipinos who have clearly not read the requirements in the last 12 hours to a job ad I have posted.


What makes you think that they did NOT read the ad clear ? It is called "hope like hell" and "what do I got to lose?" CV...


----------



## ccr

pamela0810 said:


> ...This however is probably due to the fact that I never disclose my nationality on my CV( I don't see how it adds to my skills) and my name sort of throws people off as it's more western than Indian...


Just curious, is this the reason why I find more Indians with "Western" first and last names on CV (with no picture, no nationality) ? Kinda get the foot in the door first approach ?


----------



## pamela0810

ccr said:


> Just curious, is this the reason why I find more Indians with "Western" first and last names on CV (with no picture, no nationality) ? Kinda get the foot in the door first approach ?


I don't think that's what the parents had in mind when they named their children!  I hated my name growing up because none of the teachers could pronounce it and just called me "roll number 7"  Incidentally, the last time I checked, there were only 3 families with the same last name registered in the Mumbai phone book and 2 were family!
so no, most Indians have the regular Indian names and you will only occassionally find some of us with unusual names. I highly doubt people would alter their names on their CVs.


----------



## $ammy

pamela0810 said:


> I sort of agree with your point about racism to an extent, but just feel that it's best not to make sweeping statements about a particular race or nationality because quite honestly, we all have our roles to play. Indians are underpaid because we allow ourselves to be underpaid using the excuse that our conditions are better off out here than India. I see no point in arguing about this anyway because this trend is no where close to changing.
> 
> As for driving, I'm from Bombay and drove there for 5 years before driving out here. I can tell you that we are not the best drivers, that's just a myth. If we were, some Indian guy would've been giving Lewis Hamilton and Jensen Button a good run for their money right about now, heck, even I could've been competing with Danica Patrick. Have you driven back in India Sammy? I highly doubt it because you really wouldn't make these statements if you did. It's just painting a wrong picture about our country's infrastructure. See below:


I agree that there is no point arguing since this trend is not going to change!! But I disagree when you say that we allow ourselves to be underpaid!!!! I think a majority of the Asians are here because they have no other choice but to work hard and send back home the money to meet commitments, then there are the ones who were born and brought up here and are used to this place more than India

Pamela, you do know that racing around a track is very very very different from driving on the roads!!!! Its more than just putting foot to the pedal. Its about strategy, negotiating curves, pole positions...I just cant see the comparison you are trying to make...!!! 
Anyone who has driven in India, I admire them a lot. BTW, the paint on bangalore roads seem to be of higher quality. It didnt wash away during the monsoons. And Im pretty sure I saw 3 lanes and 5 lanes of traffic.!!! Next time I will bring you a picture...


----------



## ccr

$ammy said:


> ...And Im pretty sure I saw 3 lanes and 5 lanes of traffic.!!!...


That's not just unique to India, 6 cars in 3 lanes in Cairo would be a fact of life, for example...


----------



## pamela0810

$ammy said:


> I agree that there is no point arguing since this trend is not going to change!! But I disagree when you say that we allow ourselves to be underpaid!!!! I think a majority of the Asians are here because they have no other choice but to work hard and send back home the money to meet commitments, then there are the ones who were born and brought up here and are used to this place more than India
> 
> Pamela, you do know that racing around a track is very very very different from driving on the roads!!!! Its more than just putting foot to the pedal. Its about strategy, negotiating curves, pole positions...I just cant see the comparison you are trying to make...!!!
> Anyone who has driven in India, I admire them a lot. BTW, the paint on bangalore roads seem to be of higher quality. It didnt wash away during the monsoons. And Im pretty sure I saw 3 lanes and 5 lanes of traffic.!!! Next time I will bring you a picture...


Your condescending tone and abuse of the exclamation mark only proves that you have taken this a little personally. This thread is about the good things you can say concerning life in Dubai, not about how Dubai compares to India. 
You have painted a very wrong picture about our country. Yes it’s true that there is no lane discipline but you definitely do not have to share the road with cattle as you’ve pointed out, unless you are driving in the villages somewhere or are close to some temple in the inner city. As someone who has been born and brought up in Dubai, I really don't think 3 months of summer vacation spent during the monsoons in India each year qualifies you as an expert to talk about living or driving conditions back home. So let’s just get :focus:, shall we?
And yes CCR, driving conditions in India and Egypt are eerily similar yet I do not see any Egyptians claiming to be the best drivers in the world either!


----------



## $ammy

pamela0810 said:


> Your condescending tone and abuse of the exclamation mark only proves that you have taken this a little personally. This thread is about the good things you can say concerning life in Dubai, not about how Dubai compares to India.
> You have painted a very wrong picture about our country. Yes it’s true that there is no lane discipline but you definitely do not have to share the road with cattle as you’ve pointed out, unless you are driving in the villages somewhere or are close to some temple in the inner city. As someone who has been born and brought up in Dubai, I really don't think 3 months of summer vacation spent during the monsoons in India each year qualifies you as an expert to talk about living or driving conditions back home. So let’s just get :focus:, shall we?
> And yes CCR, driving conditions in India and Egypt are eerily similar yet I do not see any Egyptians claiming to be the best drivers in the world either!


IM sorry if i sent out the wrong message Pamela. I am not comparing India to Dubai. I was talking about how the driving is the best experience herein Dubai (as u said the good things concerning Dubai). I just took India as an example as Ive been there much more than any other country. Here's some more points to convey my message - 
1) Dubai roads are way bigger than what Ive seen in Qatar.
2) Fuel is cheap in Dubai compared to the US.
3) Again Cars have better resale value in Dubai than in The west.
4) IF you are into the technical side of things, automatic cars perform best in the plains (like UAE) where you don have many hilly areas. In other countries that are not in the plains, manual cars are the best to be used (since you need to shift gears as necessary), but again lots of effort. In Dubai you can use automatics all you want.. 

I dont know what gave you the idea that I am comparing India with Dubai. Would 8 years and summer vacations qualify me to judge Indian driving?  I cant drive on Indian roads.... (And when I say cattle on the road, I dont mean that they move with the traffic... It could be a cow on the roadside, sheep crossing the road, in Kerala we frequently swerve around elephants, last year in Bombay i saw a stray horse/colt in the middle of teh road.. lack of traffic signals, two way lanes, speeding buses.. I wish I could drive on Indian roads!)...

Just for the info, you should read about Narain Karthikeyan, And Vijay Mallya's foray into F1 racing. Maybe one day an Indian would kick Butt(on) on the race track ...:clap2:

(And I love the exclamation symbol.. too much that someone has commented now that I misuse it. I will cut short on that as advised..)


----------



## sdh080

Gavtek said:


> *Yes and no. I don't care about the colour of the skin or nationality, but it's important for us not only to get someone with a good education, but someone who is either "western" or has been around that sort of environment so they can integrate into our team/company far easier. *
> 
> I do realise I may be excluding some very able and capable people which is a shame, but I just don't have the time or energy to sift through mountains of terrible CV's hoping to find a hidden gem.
> *
> It would be easier to use the services of a recruitment agency, but I can't speak to a recruitment consultant for more than 30 seconds without wanting to stab them in the face. Worse than real estate agents and used car salesmen combined.*


I completely agree with the first part, I've worked with both sides of the divide as far as Asians go.

CFOs etc of Asian background who were educated in the US and UK and worked all over the world and generally they have been great to work for.

CFOs etc who were educated in their home country and who've maybe worked there and in the Gulf, almost to a person they've been a nightmare.

The ones in the first group value teamwork, communication and a desire to get the job done.

The ones in the second group are usually far too busy trying to cover their own back, only pass on information if they really have to and cultivating the hierarchy approach to getting things done.

Now I know this is purely anecdotal but it's certainly what I've encountered.

On the second part, I've come across a few good ones over here, it depends what industry you're in though.


----------



## Andy Capp

Things I like - how about the wild diversity of people who are now mates.

Like from Scotland, Ireland - even (god forbid) Wales!


----------



## sdh080

Andy Capp said:


> Things I like - how about the wild diversity of people who are now mates.
> 
> Like from Scotland, Ireland - even (god forbid) Wales!


Aye those Geordies are a pesky bunch though


----------



## andybarx

*Quality of life is soooooo much better*

And being away from most of the Dubai bashers who live at home.

And the ones that continue to live here - seriously, stop complaining and move back to your own country (or stop writing into 7 days with pointless complaints).

But Dubai could still do so much more to be attractive to expats i.e. property laws but then again, do we want more people coming here? lane:


----------



## andybarx

*Quality of life is key*

:ranger:


----------



## Woman

After having resided 20 long years in this country I still feel like a new expat ... guess thats a good thing about Dubai


----------



## hadiesper

wandabug said:


> Seems people are quick to criticise life in Dubai.
> 
> What things make life good for you here?
> :tea:


If you have lived in Canada before, the sunshine here can be all the reasons you need!


----------



## Guest

hadiesper said:


> If you have lived in Canada before, the sunshine here can be all the reasons you need!


Well, I gotta stick up for Canada - there is a lot of sun there, especially Alberta where I grew up - in fact it has more sunshine hours than any western city. But I'll admit it can be cold in the winter! In fact, most of Canada is sunny, except for Vancouver and the Maritimes which can be wet & rainy


----------



## NeilPhadnis

- Central location from Europe and Asia (so great for holidays to diff places, close by or not so much!)
- Great air connectivity to various destinations in the world, that to withb direct flights on Emirates (or Etihad from Abu Dhabi - which is just 150 Km away)
- No Income tax (al though there are hidden fees and charges for various services!)
- Great Shopping venues
- Great eating options (almost all cuisines, even the most exotic from africa!)
- You can get almost anything from anywhere in the world (some exaggeration in that statement) 
- Superb Sunny days all year long (for people who like sunny places)
- Great beaches (except you cant take dogs to all (except one in Jebel Ali)
- Good options for accomodation (now that the rents are falling every month)
- Good infrastructure
- Good roads, metro & buses (did I mention Air conditioned bus stops - never heard of them before!) - BTW metro can go much faster that top speed of 80 km.
- For people from the sub continent, its like the same country but with better infrastructure and facilities + its so close to home one could travel over the weekend and come back; handy for emergencies!
- Higher standard of living
- People buy all kinds of cars,and most cars on the roads are new! ( havent seen a variety so varied anywhere else)
- Islamic country, but lot of concessions to non-muslims (w.r.t. Alcohol, Pork, Clothes)
- Option to travel to other GCC countries without restriction (if you have a Residence Visa in UAE); with the exception of Saudi Arabia...not many non-muslims want to go there anyways!
- Multicultural society gives you opportunity to meet a variety of nationalities in one city!
- Winters are perfectly pleasant - although it last just about 4-5 months (Nov-Mar)
- Hardly any rain (1-4 days - not necessarily continuous - in an year); virtually you dont have to bother to carry an umbreall - unless you want it for sun!
- No snowfall at all - forget sitting indoors because of it, or having to shovel it every time (you can still ski down the slopes of Ski Dubai)
- Great 'stepping stone' destination to save money and then migrate some place else!

Ahlan Dubai!


----------



## funkyant

Lack of drug and alcohol fuelled crime.

New friends from all corners of the globe.

Proximity to the rest of the world.

Getting a fresh start on life


----------



## dubaideedee

wonderwoman said:


> i am just back from 5 weeks in ireland where it rained everyday it was cold i had to put my heating on we had the odd good day if i had a choice it would be 365 days of sunshine!


and that is exactly why we left Dubai...that and the big bad depressing recession!


----------



## stewart

One day back in oz for a holiday and I want to come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shekamu

dubaideedee said:


> and that is exactly why we left Dubai...that and the big bad depressing recession!


Dubai hasn't been immune from the recession 

I'd like to add some things I miss about home:

-Availability of tailors, both cheap for alterations, plus expensive to make a dress from scratch and the ability to buy your own textiles/fabrics. Can't do that often in Europe.

-Eid is a holiday. (I'm just home from work, which is depressing).

-Variety of and price of gold.

-Ladies' salons are overstaffed and you can have a manicure + pedicure + your hair cut all at the same time, and it doesn't cost much.

-You can live without being exposed to bad weather if you want to. I don't know why there aren't more shopping malls and closed places of entertainment in countries where it rains all the time.


----------



## wonderwoman

hi dubaideedee welcome to the forum


----------



## craig_holding

i have been in Dubai for 5 years now and what i like about it is the fact that you could live on a number of different budgets. obvioulsy you can drive the nice car, live in a cool place and travel the world however if you wanted a simpler/ cheaper life you can get away with cheap food and good entertainment. I have recently found out that the government has put up a bit of cash and has purchase a lot of water craft (surf skis, wind surfers etc) and anyone can use them. enjoying dubai and will be for a few more years to come.


----------



## Shockmo

I live here ...that's a good thing for me.


----------



## BIG ADD

mikeyb said:


> No Taxes
> 
> Great Eating places
> 
> Amazing Golf Courses
> 
> Sunshine - 365 days
> 
> Ethnic mix of people
> 
> 
> ]


sounds amazing i cant wait to get out there


----------



## Guest

Look at my avatar; all I can say are good things...


----------



## jander13

this place kind of sucks, sorry!


----------



## Shockmo

this place kinda rocks ..not sorry


----------



## regan91

Jynxgirl said:


> Money. And I can have my kitties here.


Hi im looking to move out there when i qualify next summer, hows life out there now economic wise????


----------



## Jynxgirl

regan91 said:


> Hi im looking to move out there when i qualify next summer, hows life out there now economic wise????


Over priced.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Unless you are talking about food, water, petrol and car/bike insurance in whoch case it`s a load cheaper than the UK


----------



## Jynxgirl

The uk must be really expensive.


----------



## Felixtoo2

It`s not America so I guess you wouldn`t like it much.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Well from most british people I talk to here, they dont like it.


----------



## wandabug

ALL the Brits I know love living in Dubai, families and singles.


----------



## cami

Shockmo said:


> this place kinda rocks ..not sorry


you're biased 'cause of the beach exposure you've recently witnessed...


----------



## jander13

cami said:


> you're biased 'cause of the beach exposure you've recently witnessed...


so true! it is not always like that (even though i still think you were hallucinating)  anyway stay for a year or two then you shall see!


----------



## suzy

wandabug said:


> Seems people are quick to criticise life in Dubai.
> 
> What things make life good for you here?
> :tea:


The beautiful sunny climate


----------



## Jynxgirl

wandabug said:


> ALL the Brits I know love living in Dubai, families and singles.


Sorry, I was meaning the uk... Well aware the uk people LOVE it here.


----------



## regan91

Felixtoo2 said:


> Unless you are talking about food, water, petrol and car/bike insurance in whoch case it`s a load cheaper than the UK


ya my brother lives in dubai, he says insurance is good, petrol is good and no tax on pay. but the lifestyle is expensive but the pay you get out there covers the lifestyle..... thats what brother says and hes been out there for 2 and half years. Im trainig to be a social care worker is there any work out there for this?


----------



## Jynxgirl

regan91 said:


> ya my brother lives in dubai, he says insurance is good, petrol is good and no tax on pay. but the lifestyle is expensive but the pay you get out there covers the lifestyle..... thats what brother says and hes been out there for 2 and half years. Im trainig to be a social care worker is there any work out there for this?


Unfortunalty no. Not in a direct capacity. You can though look at NGO's that are out here or in the region.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Pos

-Free income tax
-Free lodging (depends on your package)
-Great place to dine out and very low priced
-Cheap Gas 60 cents of dollar
-sunny all year
-Cars are well priced
-Beaches
-women (don't get me wrong, the list is not in order) 

Oh I had forgotten....bathrooms for every1 in most villas/ apartments!!!!


----------



## regan91

Jynxgirl said:


> Unfortunalty no. Not in a direct capacity. You can though look at NGO's that are out here or in the region.


ok thanks i just really want to live out with my bro and find a good job.


----------



## Andy Capp

There is one wonderful woman who lives there, I met her twice, days before I left. She left an imprint on my heart...

However, nowadays Dubai ain't the thing it was. I miss the late 2005-2008 times, it went downhill after.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I don`t think it`s gone downhill at all, I think the economic crash did wonders for the place and life here is better now than it was in 2008.


----------



## gunner

I cant think of anything good about Dubai.

yeah may be the cars and the price at which you can get them.


----------



## Kawasutra

Ok we are talking about the good things only here I guess.

-cheap petrol
-fancy weather during oct/april
-cars are cheaper
-multicultural
-rents are affordable now
-higher living standard
-higher salary
-living close to the beach
-lot of leisure activities available
-flexibility of the law and regulations
-you can drive like a pig and no one cares

IMHO


----------



## jander13

Kawasutra said:


> Ok we are talking about the good things only here I guess.
> 
> -cheap petrol (only thing)
> -fancy weather during oct/april (depends on what you consider fancy)
> -cars are cheaper (they are just as cheap in the US!)
> -multicultural (yeah 342342 cultures that don't mix at all!)
> -rents are affordable now (you mean they are like rest of the world)
> -higher living standard (for who??)
> -higher salary (if you are one of the chosen ones)
> -living close to the beach (you mean the beach with 3km of shallow water and no landscape!)
> -lot of leisure activities available (indeed you can surf in the morning and ski in the afternoon not being able to enjoy either activity fully)
> -flexibility of the law and regulations (lol? i won't even comment on this one)
> -you can drive like a pig and no one cares (non-pigs care)
> 
> IMHO


yeah well


----------



## regan91

mmmmm thats intresting what do you not like about dubai?


----------



## Jynxgirl

That thread would probly be much longer then this thread...


----------



## jander13

> mmmmm thats intresting what do you not like about dubai?


camels for one, man they are literally EVERYWHERE.. can't cross the street w/o running into one


----------



## pinayblues

If you've been to the Philippines, you'll see there are a lot of things to like about Dubai  the only trade off is that living here is more expensive.


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE

...shawarmas;-)


----------



## marc

Felixtoo2 said:


> I don`t think it`s gone downhill at all, I think the economic crash did wonders for the place and life here is better now than it was in 2008.



2008 was awesome! :clap2:

I hope I get to experience a gold rush like that again in my lifetime.


----------



## cami

marc said:


> 2008 was awesome! :clap2:
> 
> I hope I get to experience a gold rush like that again in my lifetime.


2007-2008... dubai as a wild wild (middle) east frontier city and its hit-and-run cowboys, scouts, fur-trappers, gold diggers and saloon girls ... how could you not love that


----------



## gunner

pinayblues said:


> If you've been to the Philippines, you'll see there are a lot of things to like about Dubai  the only trade off is that living here is more expensive.



why do I have to be to Philippines to see likable things in Dubai ? :eyebrows:


----------



## pinayblues

jeanie said:


> why do I have to be to Philippines to see likable things in Dubai ? :eyebrows:


so you'll be able to appreciate Dubai more


----------



## regan91

id love to travel there as i love diiferent cultures and experiancing different things


----------



## BettyLuna

Safety - I know people here who never lock their door. 
When I come home at 3am from the cinema I have no problems walking home, alone on the street.
Cheap taxis. 
A lot of sunshine.
The pool on my roof terrace.
Cheaper and still quite healthy food (compared to UK)
More money, no tax...etc.....and some things are still cheaper than in UK, rent for example


----------



## pamela0810

My (ex) sister-in-law got home from the movies last night and a guy followed her and tried to break into her apartment. Odd that you'd mention safety. Dubai is safe when compared to Jo'burg but if people do not lock their doors because they think nothing will happen, then that's just irresponsible behaviour.


----------



## Guest

No matter where you are in the World or how safe you feel, it is never safe to leave your doors unlocked and open...There is always someone somewhere who will abuse or try to abuse it.


----------



## Maz25

Lyn- said:


> No matter where you are in the World or how safe you feel, it is never safe to leave your doors unlocked and open...There is always someone somewhere who will abuse or try to abuse it.



I'll second that! There's been a few stories in the past of women waking up to find a perv in their bedroom trying to touch them up. Yes, most of them are caught...after they committed the crime...but ultimately, no one should make it that easy for some perv or weirdo to break into their home and violate their privacy.

Dubai is safer than most places but that does not mean to say that it is completely safe.


----------



## BettyLuna

30 years ago somewhere in Europe people used leave their doors open, I remember those times  and there are still places where you can do it. Sure there might be some people taking advantage but Dubai is much safer compared to other cities, i. e. London. 

I still feel safe here, wouldn't leave my door unlocked but have no problems walking alone on the streets at night.


----------



## Guest

Please don't misunderstand me, I do understand what you are saying..I am half Middle Eastern.. What I was trying to say, is no matter where you are in the World, one must take caution


----------



## LAX>LHR>DXB

Jynxgirl said:


> The uk must be really expensive.


It is pretty expensive, at least London is. I live here now. London is really amazing with its art, culture and intellectual capital but It is difficult to save in London. Take NYC or SF (I've lived in SF) and tack on 40% but wait, then replace the "USD" symbol with a "GBP" symbol. Also, you're taxed at 51% if you earn a certain amount. Nevertheless, there are a lot of amazing parts of the city that attract me to it.


----------



## markmauricio

pinayblues said:


> If you've been to the Philippines, you'll see there are a lot of things to like about Dubai  the only trade off is that living here is more expensive.


I'm surprised and disappointed to see this comment come from a fellow Filipino.


----------



## Rutilius

hmmm. it does not take much to surprise or disappoint you, does it!


----------

